
Introduction to System Architecture Design - DudeWhoCode
https://medium.com/backendarmy/introduction-to-system-architecture-design-fcd4f327b6c9
======
DudeWhoCode
I wrote this article to help people who have not done system designs. I am
thinking to make it as a series. Feedbacks are most welcome:)

